
The Industrial Revolution of Software - culo
http://www.tumblr.com/edit/27020519491?redirect_to=%2Fblog%2Fsinz1%2Fdrafts
======
zio99
curious to see what you wrote, but you may have posted the draft link on
tumblr. can you repost with corrected link?

